# Ask plants



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello,

Now maybe some time. So I ask the aquatic plants friends.
Does anyone have experience with Aponogetons?
Propagation from seed, division of the tuber, daughter tubers.
Need for seed multiplication two different plant be?
How should the tubers are kept for the rest? How long? What season?
A lot of questions, but it may be that someone knows everything.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm growing one right now, but it hasn't started blooming yet.

I believe the most sure way to propagate them without putting the mother plant at risk would be to wait until it blooms. I believe the flowers are self-pollinating, so only one flower needed. There's no reason you can't gently brush the pollen around though to assist. The flower will eventually develop plantlets that will fall off into the tank as baby aponogetons. After flowering, the mother plant will melt and go into dormancy for a few months.

I believe you can store dormant tubers like pond water lillies- keep them in a cool, dark, damp place. You might be able to keep them in tank. As far as length of dormancy goes, you will probably want to both watch the seasons, and watch the plant. I've had some (land) plants and a dwarf water lilly come out of dormancy based on time of year, regardless of temperature or light. Otherwise, keep an eye on the tuber, and if it shows signs of wanting to grow, return it to the tank and let it grow. I'm guessing 60-90 days of dormancy, but that's based on the seasons here, and could very well be off.

I wouldn't suggest dividing the tubers. As much as it could be fine, given you provide enough tuber for each growing point, I feel it would open the tuber to infection and disease. It might be possible if there is a particularly mature plant that is developing a second tuber, in which case you might be able to remove the original tuber, possibly get that to sprout again, and have two plants. It may also be possible to remove a secondary sprout or plantlet from the tuber, and attempt growing it on its own. 

As I said, I only have the one plant, and haven't had the opportunity to try propagating them. I'll wait until mine blooms.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks for the reply.
Years ago I used to have A. fenestralis, the lattice plant. I've lost. Then I had an A ulvaceus that was so great that the whole basin was full of leaves. Also has 2 times flourished. From the seeds come to nothing. Suddenly she lost all the leaves and the tuber was also gone.
Now I have an A. henkelianus. Maybe I once happiness.
If not, I'll try it again. Then I try to get a A.crispus.
Thanks for any hints.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I believe the lace plant is now called aponogeton madagascariensis, and I've seen a few for sale


----------

